# Properly Shipping Dart Frogs



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

I recently received a shipment of hognose snakes, and I was very impressed with the careful, thoughtful packing and labeling of the box and the animals. I've shipped a lot of snakes, but it still made me stop and say,"Dang, he really packed these well." 

I've shipped and received dart frogs, and I'm pretty confident of the basics... enough to get the frogs there alive, but I'm curious what makes you guys say,"Dang, he really packed these well." 

Feel free to elaborate in all areas of shipping if you see fit. I'm also curious to hear the worst of the worst. 

For example: 
One time I received a shipment of redeyed tree frog babies that got trapped in a DHL hub for 3 days, and I lost about 50% of the shipment. 

That was a bad day. 


Thanks, 

Dan


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

The standard for shipping has been set pretty high around here thanks to a few key members posting and contributing to "how-to's", but I guess I would say I'm pretty impressed when the shipper uses more phase-change gel than I would have deemed necessary for the conditions that were expected.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Packing frogs in individual cups (with notes identifying sex if possible), proper use of phase 22 panels/packs, proper lacey-act compliance, thick enough insulation layer, overall "care" that went into packing (deli cups are secured and evenly-spaced, none are too close to heat/cool packs, etc...).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Dan, I packed up 4 Vanzolini to ship from CO to NY. I made the mistake of using USPS (Never again!). They lost the package for 10 days! They didn't even know what state it was in. Thanks to Phase 22 technology, all 4 frogs arrived alive and are now breeding in New York. That was a good day!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/68064-cheap-shipping-too-good-true.html

To me, taking advantage of Phase 22 panels goes a long way towards telling me this was a quality packing job. Here is a good example of what I feel is proper frog packing. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/66509-shipping-phase-panels-example.html
Here is a little more info about Phase 22 panels http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/69949-phase-praise.html


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

fieldnstream said:


> ...proper lacey-act compliance...


I forgot about that...that's another one.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Dan, I packed up 4 Vanzolini to ship from CO to NY. I made the mistake of using USPS (Never again!).
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/68064-cheap-shipping-too-good-true.html
> 
> I have not had a problem with USPS, and shipping frogs. Ive had issues with UPS though


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

mordoria said:


> Pumilo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dan, I packed up 4 Vanzolini to ship from CO to NY. I made the mistake of using USPS (Never again!).
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> ...proper lacey-act compliance...


There is a lot of confusion over what proper compliance would be, but to meet the specific Federal Lacey Act requirement, you must at least label the package "Wildlife" and include an itemized invoice/packing slip within easy access (outer pouch, or under the top flap).

Some states also have additional label requirements. California is a stickler on labeling, and they audit a high percentage of packages. 

After discussion with California F&W inspection/enforcement, we suggest labeling shipments-

"Wildlife- Live Harmless Reptiles"

This meets both Federal and State labeling requirements.

There is no color or size specification or requirement for the verbiage. I add it to the top right corner of the box, with a ballpoint pen. 

You DON'T want to draw additional attention to your box with giant red letters saying "REPTILES" or even "FROGS". No amount of labeling or decals is going to get you special or gentle handling. Highly visual labeling only attracts negative attention, often phobia attention, and may produce negative handling and results. 

You can add scientific names and counts to the outside of the box next to your Wildlife- Live Harmless Reptiles text, but again, that is not a requirement. 

I absolutely agree that a well packed shipment, in a new box, communicates a professionalism to your customer/recipient that really helps to polish the positive feel of the entire transaction.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

where do you get the styrofoam boxes that are good to ship in?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

This is what I do when I ship:
1. a properly insulated box
2. Plenty of heat and gel packs. I don't use phase 22 panels honestly. They haven't seemed necessary unless it's below 40 or above 90 and I don't ship then.
3. Proper Lacey act compliance, this is easy with SYR because they give you a sheet to print off and attach to your package.
4. No gaps inside the box. This way nothing moves around at all.
5. I use starbucks cups laid on their sides filled with creeping fig. This means nothing can shake around or crush them. The starbucks cups are simply because I reuse things when I can.
6. ALWAYS tape your lids on.

I think that's about it.


----------

